# Hi



## Yashca (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi all,

I've joined the forum because I'm really interested in keeping something new - harvest mice - and I'm hoping that through this forum I'll find someone who may be able to supply some. If you can, please let me know!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

welcome and good luck in your search, they are hard to find!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------

